# Odd Colored Bromo Caffeine



## waskey (Feb 21, 2011)

Today was a very unusual day in the milk dump. I hit some more late throwaways, it started off with one Bromo Caffeine. They went to a few more. After the day of digging was over those few Bromo Caffeines had increased into a pile of exactly 75 of them. There was a pocket in my milk dump loaded with these nice little BIM guys. 74 of the 75 were the traditional cobalt blue. One was not. The odd one is a nice teal green color. I was just wondering whats the story on these. Are they from the same company that made the Bromo Seltzers? I know the Bromo Seltzers are seen in odd colors but I did not know that the Caffeines were as well. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## waskey (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is a pic of it next to one of the normal cobalt blue ones.


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2011)

I LOVE it Henry.....  http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:u19Krdp-eVQJ:www.bottlebooks.com/Wholesale%2520Druggists/Keasbey%2520%26%2520Mattison.html+%22bromo+caffine%22&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice Find Henry!  Never seen an off color one of those before!


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 21, 2011)

I've dug aqua, light blue, and cobalt examples but never a teal one good find.

 Chris


----------



## waskey (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for looking everyone. I'm starting to think the owner who used the dump worked for a drug store of somekind since there were so many of these Bromo Caffeine bottles there. Jim, thanks for the link. Very interesting info about the company. I always thought it was owned by the Emerson Drug Co who made the Bromo Seltzers.


----------



## madman (Feb 21, 2011)

wow that dump just keeps on giving! 75 of those things wow! never seen a teal one pretty cool ! keep us posted you might be on to a older layer?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> Here is a pic of it next to one of the normal cobalt blue ones.


 

 Cool,...we usually find cornflower blue bromo caffienes, and not cobalt...nice color on that oddball.
 Here's the "Seltzer" version of your pic. []


----------



## madman (Feb 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey joe your right,  mine are cornflower also, guess i havent seen a cobalt either, but henry is in maryland!


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 21, 2011)

That reminds me of the Dr's dump I dug.  Tons of Bromo's most nice and clean.  But never a one like that Teal.  Congrats on a fantastic bottle.  The bromo caffine's sell for more than the reg bromo.  Great bottle there.


----------



## madman (Feb 21, 2011)

heres the cornflower,  henry if ya have an extra cobalt with no damage id like to buy one


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 21, 2011)

> but henry is in maryland!


 

 Good point Madman,...do you suppose Emerson produced these under contract to "Bromo Caffiene"?


----------



## waskey (Feb 21, 2011)

Mike, Ill have to clean them all first and see what ones turn out good and Ill sell you one. I also got a few screw top versions that were more of a cornflower blue color, but none of the cork top ones were.


----------



## madman (Feb 21, 2011)

HENRY LET ME KNOW ILL TAKE A SCREW TOP ALSO AS I COLLECT THEM ALSO..................


----------



## madman (Feb 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JOE THATS WHAT IM THINKING, MARYLAND GUYS PLEASE CHIME IN!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 22, 2011)

> 74 of the 75 were the traditional cobalt blue.


That's awesome! now we know for sure about rarity. 1 in every 75 is teal.[][]
 Was your head spinning when you hit those or did the come out in just a few shovel fulls?
 Anyway, I think that's great. The hole that keeps on giving.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bromo Caffeines also come in amber.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 22, 2011)

Emerson never would have produced those, they were the competition.  He had Maryland Glass Corp formed to produce his bottles and with controlling interest I doubt he let them produce these for Keasby & Mattison.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 22, 2011)

> they were the competition.


 

 I knew dat....[] Some corporations I've seen were 'bottom line' oriented to the point where a buck to be made was a buck to be made...I wonder who DID make them..


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome score, I've only found a handful of the lighter/cornflower blue ones.

 I would love to see the haul of the day arrayed in all of its cobalt (and teal) glory whenever you finish cleaning them all.

 From the sounds of it lately, you have probably hit an old layer. Dig that deep and hard!


----------



## Clam (Feb 24, 2011)

There is also the Caffeeno that comes from baltimore, so far I know of 3 colors cobalt, amber and aqua.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 24, 2011)

I am wondering if the style of bottle with the straighter shoulders, like the next to the last in Clams picture is older than the others that have more distinctly round shoulders???


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2011)

These somehow look older to me...


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 24, 2011)

I would guess yes, it looks older anyway.  Thats a nice run of colors Greg.  I dug an aqua Ree-side? and thought I had another aqua bromo.  I'm thinking of expanding my bromo collection to include some of these other small similar meds.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, so how old would you guess???


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 24, 2011)

1880's - 90's


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2011)

The circled ones look 1880's-1890's to me.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2011)

Well at least we agree.[]


----------



## Dugout (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate the clarification.


----------



## madman (Feb 24, 2011)

GREAT THREAD WITH SOME KILLER BOTTLES!


----------



## Dugout (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, Can I ask another question? Both my Bromos are the straighter shoulder version. But one has a 12 on the bottom and the other which is heavier and darker has only a dot. When did this change occur or what is the deal on the dot?


----------



## sem_yeto (Feb 25, 2011)

Funny thing, I've only dug the light cornflower Bromo Caffeines.  Once we dug a well down 35' and got over a 100 of them !  All were the light cornflower. I never knew they came in a darker blue similar to the color of a Bromo Seltzer. Thanks for posting the photos
 Sem


----------



## madman (Feb 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: sem_yeto
> 
> Funny thing, I've only dug the light cornflower Bromo Caffeines.  Once we dug a well down 35' and got over a 100 of them !  All were the light cornflower. I never knew they came in a darker blue similar to the color of a Bromo Seltzer. Thanks for posting the photos
> Sem


 DITTO


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice little oddball, Henry. Definitely uncommon.  ~Jim


----------



## waskey (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses and info everyone. Much appreciated. As I promised I would, I spent a few hours cleaning them all up today. I ended up keeping 58 out of the 75. Some were chipped and cracked so badly that I couldn't keep them. The majority of them have alot of patina. Some is very neat looking. On the downside, most have damage of some kind. I didn't even realize until I cleaned them that I had several different types. There are bim cork tops, abm cork tops, and also abm screw tops. One of the abm cork tops is a lighter cornflower blue and all the screw top types are cornflower blue as well. Well anyway if anyone is interested send me a pm.  Here is the group shot.


----------



## Clam (Feb 27, 2011)

I think I have dug about 25 to 30 of them in the last few years and I have sold everyone of them for some reason people just love them. So I wold gather up the good ones and bring a couple to the club meeting because I sell them for $5 and they go as fast as I put them on the table. Funny how america's passion for coffee spurred a whole line of drugs to get rid of caffine headaches when all they had to do was drink a cup of coffee, Bayer asprin was 75% caffine and thats why it was so succesful.


----------

